# Progynova & Cyclogest



## Kath.Stawell1990 (May 25, 2012)

Hello, I am 4 weeks pregnant and saw my specialist today, he prescribed me progynova 2mg twice a day and cyclogest 400mg twice a day,
I am feeling a bit worried about taking the progynova as I read the instructions and it specifically says not to take if pregnant. 
I have tried to look it up online, but I can't find very much about it. Has anyone ever heard of a pregnant woman being pescribed these drugs? Is it safe for my baby? 

Thanks xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am currently, and have before, done a frozen embryo cycle and I will be on 8mg of progynova a day and cyclogest 1200mg per day until 14 weeks if I am successful.

Also all the ladies who get pregnant with donor eggs are on a similar potocol.

Don't worry!


----------

